# PrimeNow in action



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

So on Saturday my husband decided that he was fed up with his Nexus player and wanted to purchase a Fire TV.  We already have a stick, but he wanted the expansion capability and was planning to play games on it.  So he puts it in his cart and starts the checkout process and one of his delivery options is PrimeNow.  He is not known for being patient, so he thought he'd give it a try.  It was kind of neat.  He got text messages and emails to let him know the process of the order.  And it showed up at our door in about 45 minutes.  It was pricey - he had to pay extra for the one-hour delivery window and then add in a tip for the courier, but he was thrilled.
Because of the extra cost I don't see us using it that often, but it would come in handy in some circumstances.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You have to add a tip too? Yeah, one thing to pay more for shipping, but I wouldn't use it if I also had to tip in addition to that. Isn't that what the higher ship cost is for? 

We don't have that here yet anyway oddly, I am in San Antonio and they have it in Austin and Dallas.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well they are careful to specify that a tip is optional.  But if someone is going to make a special trip to bring something to us so we don't have to out, I feel that they deserve a tip.  And he was spending his allowance so if he wanted to blow it on extra fast shipping, that's his call.  I've actually been going to other route and using the slower shipping to get e-book credits.  Now there I want instant gratification 
I just thought it was kind of cool to see it work.


----------

